# Just Wanted To Know The Difference



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

I've been going around the web and was searching about RBPs, one thing that cought my attention was a couple of photos with the following caption: Pygocentrus Nattereri. Are the P.Nattereri and the S.Nattereri the same or related?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Same fish. Serra Nat is old name.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

BRUNER247 said:


> Same fish. Serra Nat is old name.


This^


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

BRUNER247 said:


> Same fish. Serra Nat is old name.


^This X 2


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

x3

A lot of fish have more then one name (though one currently valid name). For red bellies their currently valid name is P. nattereri but in the past they have had a few other (no longer valid) latin names including S. nattereri.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

x4^^^


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

X5 why not


----------

